# Any Squats in East Spain



## sara7 (Jan 7, 2011)

ANY SQUATS IN SPAIN?

Anyone know the whereabouts of any squats in Spain, preferably in or around East Spain (e.g Alicante, Mucia, etc) or maybe South Spain...?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No... pay rent like the rest of us


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No... pay rent like the rest of us


:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Why pay rent when you can steal someone elses home
Maiden dont be mean, let her squat in your home.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Why pay rent when you can steal someone elses home
> Maiden dont be mean, let her squat in your home.




Silly me of course, perhaps I should fill the pantry whilst I am at it and of course make sure there is internet access so that they can invite more people.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Silly me of course, perhaps I should fill the pantry whilst I am at it and of course make sure there is internet access so that they can invite more people.


Do not forget the i-phone, i-pad and perhaps the iRon, she may like to do the iRoning!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Silly me of course, perhaps I should fill the pantry whilst I am at it and of course make sure there is internet access so that they can invite more people.


I knew you were a lovely generous person underneath the hard exterior


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I knew you were a lovely generous person underneath the hard exterior




I am so generous I am going to organise a whip round for her fare to Spain... take it you will all give generously


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am so generous I am going to organise a whip round for her fare to Spain... take it you will all give generously


Of course, I am nice like that too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sara7 said:


> ANY SQUATS IN SPAIN?
> 
> Anyone know the whereabouts of any squats in Spain, preferably in or around East Spain (e.g Alicante, Mucia, etc) or maybe South Spain...?


If I did I wouldn't tell you. I certainly wouldn't like squatters in my property or next door. 
As has been said, pay your way like the rest of us have to.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Perhaps the most inappropriate question I've seen posted in a long time.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Perhaps the most inappropriate question I've seen posted in a long time.


Another person wanting attention perhaps??


They keep us occupied!!
 :ranger::ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Another person wanting attention perhaps??
> 
> 
> They keep us occupied!!
> :ranger::ranger:


Well we need something to amuse us and fill our humdrum boring lives:loco::loco:


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Surely to goodness this is a joke post? I think you moderators would do better to remove this kind of totally inane and useless post, rather than trying to get too close when "intervening" in some of the squabbles and disputes that go on in here!
Squats? I have heard it all on here now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Surely to goodness this is a joke post? I think you moderators would do better to remove this kind of totally inane and useless post, rather than trying to get too close when "intervening" in some of the squabbles and disputes that go on in here!
> Squats? I have heard it all on here now!


But dont you think it's an interesting question, albeit not a popular one?? Besides, its got you talking to us again lol!!! :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> But dont you think it's an interesting question, albeit not a popular one?? Besides, its got you talking to us again lol!!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


haha!! Hi Jo, are you keeping well?
I have moved from Alh and now live in Sotogrande - I been spending a bit of time back in South Africa on business this last year. 

In my opinion, this post just devalues this forum. It is not interesting, it brings no value to anyone (other than the scrounger!) and whilst times are a bit tough for us alll, it makes me quite angry!

Hope everything is good for you. You settled in the new house now??

Cheers
Tony


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Surely to goodness this is a joke post? I think you moderators would do better to remove this kind of totally inane and useless post, rather than trying to get too close when "intervening" in some of the squabbles and disputes that go on in here!
> Squats? I have heard it all on here now!





well it is the second time squats have been mentioned in the Spanish forum, we only delete useless posts when they are being used to get private message facility kicked in, after all what is a useless post to one is not to another. Plus of course we are posters too and entitled to an opinion 


Maiden


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> well it is the second time squats have been mentioned in the Spanish forum, we only delete useless posts when they are being used to get private message facility kicked in, after all what is a useless post to one is not to another. Plus of course we are posters too and entitled to an opinion
> 
> 
> Maiden


hmm OK enjoy your forum! I still think that this is the kind of drivel that does not belong here. I have been a member on this forum for a few years now and, to be honest, this kind of post makes it a joke! IMHO of course, to which as you say, I am entitled! 
What next: Best Begging Corners in Spain? Most profitable mugging zones? Greates scams to get involved in???

You are happy to delete debates that get heated, but not this kind of thing? Seems crazy to me! Perhaps this is why I spend more time on the other forums these days!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> hmm OK enjoy your forum! I still think that this is the kind of drivel that does not belong here. I have been a member on this forum for a few years now and, to be honest, this kind of post makes it a joke! IMHO of course, to which as you say, I am entitled!
> What next: Best Begging Corners in Spain? Most profitable mugging zones? Greates scams to get involved in???
> 
> You are happy to delete debates that get heated, but not this kind of thing? Seems crazy to me! Perhaps this is why I spend more time on the other forums these days!!


Horses for courses, one mans meat....... and all that! Its still nice to see you sticking your nose into "spain" ! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Horses for courses, one mans meat....... and all that! Its still nice to see you sticking your nose into "spain" !
> 
> Jo xxx


Maybe I am just getting too old for all this?? I am still shaking my head - Squats? I have heard it all now!!!hwell:

Will be back soon!:clap2:

Tony


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

When did the forum get so judgemental?
Either post an answer to the question or not.
If you don't like the question, then don't answer.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> hmm OK enjoy your forum! I still think that this is the kind of drivel that does not belong here. I have been a member on this forum for a few years now and, to be honest, this kind of post makes it a joke! IMHO of course, to which as you say, I am entitled!
> What next: Best Begging Corners in Spain? Most profitable mugging zones? Greates scams to get involved in???
> 
> You are happy to delete debates that get heated, but not this kind of thing? Seems crazy to me! Perhaps this is why I spend more time on the other forums these days!!


I beg to differ ... One post doesnt make the whole forum a joke. Threads get heated, and most are handled by the posters well. Some get abusive and thats where it has to end.

Begging in Spain is an accepted thing btw. Outside supermarkets in Oliva we have resident beggers. They dont hassle you, but people "contribute" on a regular basis. They arent stealing, or causing grief to the public.

Personally I think moving into someones house without their permission is a teriible thing. Its theft. This thread within the forum highlights what people feel about such a deed and maybe therefore isnt such a bad thing. If the OP comes back to justify it ... well ... it will be interesting.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

sara7 said:


> ANY SQUATS IN SPAIN?
> 
> Anyone know the whereabouts of any squats in Spain, preferably in or around East Spain (e.g Alicante, Mucia, etc) or maybe South Spain...?


If you would like a squat there are literally thouusands of empty properties all over the coastel areas of Spain. You may want to think about selecting somewhere relatively high in value, as this willl only increase the likelhood of being able to fit in some profitable begging. On the Costa del Sol, I would think that Marbella must be a good opportunity, but there are countless other areas to choose from. Perhaps select a property on a residential golf course, as the chances for fitting in some golf as well as the fact that golfers always seem to have a little extra cash to pass on if you chose to beg a bit around the club house, would seem too good to miss. Begging is, according to some, quite acceptable in Spain, so you should do ok.

Good luck!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll address this to Zim as he is now the major contributor to this thread 

I would like to see the housing owned by the banks used wherever possible as subsidised housing for the poor. I appreciate that this would have a minor impact as many such properties are in the very places where work is hard to find rolleyes but nonetheless would like to see this considered wherever appropriate.

I would agree in a functioning democracy with an economy and justice system such an approach would not be desirable but Spain is not such a place IMHO.

If the government and authorities cannot get this together then I have no problem with squatting as a route. However I do feel private individuals need protection.

What the situation of the OP is I do not know. However if the OP is a freeloader then at least some will be made aware that such people exist. However I do not see a flood of posts offering assistance which I think is a good thing.

I've found the thread interesting from several view points. Cheers one and all


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> I'll address this to Zim as he is now the major contributor to this thread
> 
> I would like to see the housing owned by the banks used wherever possible as subsidised housing for the poor. I appreciate that this would have a minor impact as many such properties are in the very places where work is hard to find rolleyes but nonetheless would like to see this considered wherever appropriate.
> 
> ...


I would agree with the idea that empty properties owned by the banks and developers who cannot sell should be made available at nominal rents to the poorer members of the LOCAL population. However when Brits talk about going to Spain and squatting they should be ashamed of themselves. Anyone who goes to any other country without the means to support themselves at least in the short term should in my humble opinion be put on the next plane home and banned from re-entering the country.
Just my humble opinion of course


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> I'll address this to Zim as he is now the major contributor to this thread
> 
> I would like to see the housing owned by the banks used wherever possible as subsidised housing for the poor. I appreciate that this would have a minor impact as many such properties are in the very places where work is hard to find rolleyes but nonetheless would like to see this considered wherever appropriate.
> 
> ...


Actually, I have to say I agree with you. There is an absolute glut of empty properties and personally, I would have no problem with there being some kind of initiative to house people who have no other option. Clearly squatting is not the kind of think to promote or supprt, but some kind of structured plan would be a very good idea. In fact, in some of the unfinished or rundown developments, some kind of "incubator" scheme could even be introduced to encourage peple to finish off and look after the properties in return for free accomodation? Just a thought!

Heck, I started off being extremely sarcastic and disrespectfull on this post/thread, but now I am coming round!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I would agree with the idea that empty properties owned by the banks and developers who cannot sell should be made available at nominal rents to the poorer members of the LOCAL population. However when Brits talk about going to Spain and squatting they should be ashamed of themselves. Anyone who goes to any other country without the means to support themselves at least in the short term should in my humble opinion be put on the next plane home and banned from re-entering the country.
> Just my humble opinion of course


Careful Veronica, you are in danger of getting too close to my original point here!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Heck, I started off being extremely sarcastic and disrespectfull on this post/thread, but now I am coming round!


Great of you to admit it, not many people will do so!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Great of you to admit it, not many people will do so!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Joanna, those of this forum who know me, will tell you that I am fair, fun, self deprecating and open minded - I can take as much as I give, but have no problem holding my hand up when I make a mistake!!

Cheers
Tony


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> I would like to see the housing owned by the banks used wherever possible as subsidised housing for the poor. I appreciate that this would have a minor impact as many such properties are in the very places where work is hard to find rolleyes but nonetheless would like to see this considered wherever appropriate.


I don't know about subsidised , but reading an article last week about La Caixa transferring all their 'bad debts' into a seperate 'bad bank' in advance of becoming a normal bank ; it stated that the Servihabitat arm was a major renter of re-possessed & fore-closed apartments.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I would agree with the idea that empty properties owned by the banks and developers who cannot sell should be made available at nominal rents to the poorer members of the LOCAL population. However when Brits talk about going to Spain and squatting they should be ashamed of themselves. Anyone who goes to any other country without the means to support themselves at least in the short term should in my humble opinion be put on the next plane home and banned from re-entering the country.
> Just my humble opinion of course


I doubt if she will post again anyway after the welcome she got.  Perhaps the Mods have more information about this person but she did put her location as Spain, so she is here already...and may have been for some time? Perhaps there are people who are desperate to squat due to losing their job and not having the plane fare home? Just a thought.

It is always better to try to ascertain the facts before jumping to conclusions. On the other hand, she may just be quite young and naive and think squatting is an "easy way" to survive.

Of course, you may be right in your judgement. In which case, I would suggest that she looks at the video on the thread about the Africans who come here and the type of places they have had to squat out of desperation. Not exactly enticing.

But I would be interested to know why anyone these days, apart from those in dire circumstances, would want to squat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I doubt if she will post again anyway after the welcome she got.  Perhaps the Mods have more information about this person but she did put her location as Spain, so she is here already...and may have been for some time? Perhaps there are people who are desperate to squat due to losing their job and not having the plane fare home? Just a thought.
> 
> It is always better to try to ascertain the facts before jumping to conclusions. On the other hand, she may just be quite young and naive and think squatting is an "easy way" to survive.
> 
> ...




Well exactly... I had seen her other posts before I replied.


----------



## sara7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Why pay rent when you can steal someone elses home
> Maiden dont be mean, let her squat in your home.


Have you ever been on the verge of being homeless?

This is was not brought on my myself (e.g. because of drink, drugs, overspending or anything else like that as I don´t do any of them!).

I never thought it would happen to me - NEVER.

It´s frightening and isolating and it can happen to anyone!

Did you know that a massive amount of homeless people in London are expats?

Anyway, never-the-less, I bless you all. You just don´t understand this particular one.

Just adding - editing here: I don´t know if I've replied to the correct person or to someone who quoted the person... Anyway, after just reading the top bit I will add that I am not very young and have lost almost everything... At the moment I´m advertising my skills and trying my best to earn some mone but I'm not going to justify it any more than this...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> .
> 
> But I would be interested to know why anyone these days, apart from those in dire circumstances, would want to squat.


Although squatting was a trendy way of making political statement in the 70s, these days people rarely squat because they want to, but because they have no choice.

In the UK, local authorities still have an obligation to house the homeless. This isn't the case in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina;456948
In the UK said:


> Not when I was involved in housing associations they didn't!
> In most cases the LA is now merely responsible for strategic oversight of social housing need. Very little social housing is now owned or administered by LA Housing Departments.
> Fewer 'council ' houses were built in the years of the Labour Governments 1997 - 2010 than under Mrs.Thatcher.
> Most social housing is now in the hands of Housing Associations, Housing Action Trusts or 'arms-length management' companies.
> ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Not when I was involved in housing associations they didn't!


True, I should have said homeless families. And there are various hostels and charities for the single homeless. Spain has very few of these, and the ones that do exist are usually run by the church. Homelessness is a growing problem here. With over a quarter of a million homeless people and a million or so empty houses, expect more _okupa_. As somebody said earlier, some sort of licensing system is needed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sara7 said:


> ANY SQUATS IN SPAIN?
> 
> Anyone know the whereabouts of any squats in Spain, preferably in or around East Spain (e.g Alicante, Mucia, etc) or maybe South Spain...?


Hi,
I don't know if you know that squatters are called _okupas_ in Spanish. They sometimes take over abandoned villages, of which there are quite a few in Spain. There are more in the north than the south however. If you Google okupas pueblos abandonados you'll get some info.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

sara7 said:


> Have you ever been on the verge of being homeless?
> 
> This is was not brought on my myself (e.g. because of drink, drugs, overspending or anything else like that as I don´t do any of them!).
> 
> ...


As an alternative, what about trying to do one of the volunteer schemes where you are given food and board in exchange for volunteering. If you look at the top of this forum at the "stickies" you will see a thread called Spanish Forms and Useful Links - on post No. 64 there are some links to such places.

I'm pretty sure they would be a lot nicer to live in than a squat.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sara7 said:


> Have you ever been on the verge of being homeless?
> 
> This is was not brought on my myself (e.g. because of drink, drugs, overspending or anything else like that as I don´t do any of them!).
> 
> ...


Although I sympathise with your problems, I'm afraid I still don't hold with the solution that you break into someone elses house and treat it as your own. Have a look at the other thread on squatting and then perhaps YOU will understand this particular one


----------

